# Need help with bala shark disease



## Steenbergen (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello, I own a 112 gallon full cycled aquarium and a week ago i added 8 juvenile angel fish and to date they look like they are doing just fine no signes of stress or disease. Then just three days ago i bought 6 balas and added them to the tank and they seem to be hiding alot and they have formed what i see as a little circle of white mucus or flim on there bodies. I am not sure what this is and if it will go away. So just today may 15 i rose the temp to around 86C to see if that would help. Now if you have any answers to way what this stuff is or how to get rid of it that would be great. I am not sure if this is because they are new and it will go away with time or not. Thanks in advance for your replies.

Steenbergen


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Steenbergen.:wave:

It sounds like production of mucous membrane to me. What are your water parameters? Any unusual activities? Rapid breathing and other unusual symptoms are bad news for the aquarist.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Balas are quite nervous, skittish fish so their hiding is probably nothign to worry about since they are new.

If you are able to post your water parameters you would get a better indication of the problem. Liquid tests are best as the strips tend not to be accurate enough.


----------



## Steenbergen (Mar 10, 2007)

ammonia-0
nitrite-0 
nitrate-20
i use liquid test and these are my water paremeters they still have a little discolouration and they are also starting to get a whitesh nose for some reason


----------

